

For 20 Years the Nuclear Launch Code at US Minuteman Silos Was 00000000 - piokuc
http://gizmodo.com/for-20-years-the-nuclear-launch-code-at-us-minuteman-si-1473483587#!

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6819969)

~~~
piokuc
Thanks, I didn't see that.

